# كل اللهجات: اسم الفاعل



## DialectLearner

السلام عليكم
رجاء اشرحوا لي في أية حالات، لما أتكلم بالعامية، يجب أن أستعمل اسم فاعل بأوزانه المختلفة (يعني فاعل ، مفعّل ، مفتعل إلخ) بدل فعل يصرف بطريقة عادية 
مثلا، أية جملة من الجمل الآتية هي الأصح؟
الأحداث المستوية هنيه
الأحداث اللي تستوي هنيه
الأحداث اللي بتستوي هنيه
الأحداث اللي مستوية هنيه

هذه أمثلة من اللهجة الإماراتية، لكن سؤالي يخص كافة اللهجات العربية. هل تتبع كل اللهجات قواعد معينة في استخدام اسم فاعل أو كل لهجة لها قواعد مختلفة؟
إضافة إلى هذا، لاحظت أن اسم فاعل يستعمل في بعض الأحيان كفعل ماض. في أية حالات بالضبط يحدث ذلك؟
شكرا


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذا سؤال يصعب الإجابة عليه لأن اللهجات ليس لها قواعد نحوية أو صرفية مكتوبة نستطيع أن نرجع إليها وبصورة عامة نحن نتحدث بالسليقة بدون أن نعي ولكنني سأجيبك بقدر ما استطيع ويجب أن تفهم أنني قد أنسى بعض الحالات أو بعض الاستثناءات

بصورة عامة يمكن القول أن المعنى يتغير قليلا عند استخدام اسم الفاعل، أحيانا يعطي معنى الفعل مع إيحاء للزمن الذي حدث فيه الفعل ولكن في أحيان أخرى قد لا يعطي المعنى زمن حدوث الفعل، فقط معنى الفعل.
بالنسبة للمثل الذي أعطيته، يعطي اسم الفاعل زمن لحدوث الفعل يختلف بعض الاختلاف عن الماضي والحاضر:
*الأحداث المستوية هنية 
الأحداث اللي مستوية هنية*
المعنى هنا واحد. الفرق بين ال واللي هو مجرد التوكيد أو ربما كان خيار المتكلم لا غير
تعني أن الأحداث حدثت في الماضي القريب ولا زال أثرها موجودا أو لا زالت تحدث الآن
هذه تختلف عن القول: *الأحداث اللي استوت هنية* في آن الأخيرة تعني أن الأحداث حدثت وانتهت في الماضي البعيد ولا أثر لها باق*
*الأحداث اللي تستوي هنية*
تعنى أن الأحداث تحدث بصورة عامة هنا، أي أنها *قد* تكون حدثت في الماضي، و*قد* تحث الآن و*قد* تحدث في المستقبل، سواء حدثت أم لا ليس الموضوع بل الموضوع هو أنها تحدث بصورة مستمرة أو متكررة
*الأحداث التي بتستوي هنية*
تعني أن الأحداث تحدث الآن في هذه اللحظة - لم تحدث في الماضي لا القريب ولا البعيد، بل تحدث الآن فقط

أبني كلامي هذا على معرفتي بلهجات أخرى (العراقية والفلسطينية)، وأظن أن المعنى مشابه ولكنني احتفظ بحقي في آن أكون مخطئة 


* الماضي القريب والبعيد لا يعني أن أحدهما حدث قبل 500 سنة والآخر قبل سنة، بل هي مسألة نسبية قد يكون أحدهما قبل 500 سنة والآخر قبل 400 سنة، وقد يكون أحدهما قبل نصف ساعة والآخر قبل عشر دقائق. المسألة نسبية - المهم أن أحدهما أبعد من الآخر


----------



## DialectLearner

أشكرك على هذا التوضيح المفصل يا مها 
عندي سؤال آخر عن الباء التي تسبق الفعل في اللهجات
هل يقتصر استخدام الباء على ما يحدث الآن فحسب أو قد تأتي بمعنى "سوف" أيضا وتدل على شيء سيحدث في المستقبل؟
سألت لأني شاهدت اليوم حلقة من مسلسل خليجي حيث خابر الوالد ابنته في التلفون وقال إنه ينتظرها في السيارة، وردت عليه "دقيقة و*بطلع*". يعني "سأخرج بعد دقيقة".


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن أنه يعتمد على اللهجة. في بعض اللهجات الخليجية (كالإماراتية) يستخدمون الباء وقد وجدت مثل هذه التعبيرات عندهم
في اللهجة العراقية يستخدمون دا ولا يستخدمونها للمستقبل - في مثال مثل هذا يقولون "دقيقة وأطلع" وليس "دقيقة ودا أطلع" لأن الأخيرة لا معنى لها
نفس الشيء في اللهجة الفلسطينية حيث يستخدمون عم ويقولون "دقيقة وأطلع" وليس "دقيقة وعم أطلع".
قد يقولون "دقيقة عم أطلع" إلا أن هذه تعني "انتظر دقيقة إذ إنني أطلع الآن"ز

من ناحية ثانية، قد تكون هذه الباء غير الباء التي تستخدم للمضارع المستمر. بما أنه لا توجد قواعد نحو وصرف مكتوبة للهجات، لم يفرّق أحد بينهما لأن أحدا لم يفكر في الموضوع كفاية ليفرّق ويضع قاعدة


----------



## DialectLearner

Mahaodeh said:


> نفس الشيء في اللهجة الفلسطينية حيث يستخدمون عم ويقولون "دقيقة وأطلع" وليس "دقيقة وعم أطلع".
> قد يقولون "دقيقة عم أطلع" إلا أن هذه تعني "انتظر دقيقة إذ إنني أطلع الآن"


شاهدت مسلسلا لبنانيا من قبل ، وحسب ما أعلمه اللهجة اللبنانية قريبة من الفلسطينية ، وسمعت أحد الشخصيات يقول ــ وهو يكلم أمه في هاتفه المحمول ــ "برجع بحكيكي بعدين". إذن ما استخدم حرف "عم" لكنه استخدم الباء


----------



## Mahaodeh

معك حق، هذه الباء ليست للمضارع المستمر بل هي للمستقبل وهي تستخدم في اللهجة الفلسطينية أيضا (برجع احكي معك بعدين). لعلها نفس الباء المذكورة سابقا


----------



## DialectLearner

Mahaodeh said:


> معك حق، هذه الباء ليست للمضارع المستمر بل هي للمستقبل وهي تستخدم في اللهجة الفلسطينية أيضا (برجع احكي معك بعدين). لعلها نفس الباء المذكورة سابقا


شكرا يا مها!! هل يوجد زر "يعجبني" على هذا الموقع؟
كنت أظن أن هناك قاعدة أو مجموعة من القواعد التي تحكم استخدام الباء في معظم اللهجات، واتضح أن استخدامها يختلف بين اللهجات


----------

